
Open letter to computer science graduates - astdb
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/software-teams/open-letter-to-computer-science-graduates?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=atlassian_open-letter-to-computer-science-graduates
======
fyrepuffs
Great post.

